# Sites near tarragona



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

Any good sites around Tarragona ,dog friendly cheap and free wi fi if poss?
Not isolated and walking distance of village or town.
Many thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There are lots... Check out

www.vayacamping.net

Also look into the discount card from ACSI where you can get fixed prices subject to time of year...

We like Salou, several sites there and plenty to do...


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

last september we stopped at a good little site 12/15mls south of tarragona at le'ametila de mar, the campsite gates co-ordinates are N40.88661 E 0.80463 can't remember the name but we got it out the acsi book from our pitch we could throw a ball into the swimming pool and the sea if the tide was in ,
free wi fi and you could walk into the decent little town in 5 minutes and in the opposite direction for about an hr along the sea, not cliffs exactly but 3 or 4 bays as you go and you could get back along the tracks inland our setter molly thought it was heaven but anywhere she can run and swim is great for her,


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*camping near Tarragonna*

He we always use "La Siesta" in Salou recently had a million plus make over,nice and central 5 mins to beach and town centre.
not to expensive,use ACsi card to get a discount plus more again if you stay for longer,
See www.lasiesta.es


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: camping near Tarragonna*



metblue said:


> He we always use "La Siesta" in Salou recently had a million plus make over,nice and central 5 mins to beach and town centre.
> not to expensive,use ACsi card to get a discount plus more again if you stay for longer,
> See www.lasiesta.es


Had many great stops at La Siesta, usedto go thereon the coach when i had a young family and no money.. £29 for 10 days...

Here is the correct link as one above seems to be wrong..
http://www.camping-lasiesta.com/en/


----------

